

Clojure from the ground up: sequences - sethev
http://aphyr.com/posts/304-clojure-from-the-ground-up-sequences

======
wuschel
Thank you for posting this.

I am looking into Lisp based languages these days, and as such I find it
always good to get more basic information on language semantics.

There are a couple of things however that make a transition to Clojure very
hard, and I think it would do some good if more information about these
obstacles could be written down:

1) A lot of work needs to be invested to get a IDE going. I wasted a lot of
time with emacs and Sublime Text 2/SublimeREPL before settling for Light
Table. Note: I find the first two choices to be excellent editors, it is just
that it is hard to get them going the way one wants to.

2) The JVM is said to be one of Clojures greatest assets. For me - I started
programming with Python - reading java lingo error tracebacks and browsing the
source code of JVM packages is very unpleasent experience.

An introduction on how to tackle the JVM library 'problem' in an efficient way
a la Python would be great.

3) Compilation to JAR, running a service on GAE/Amazon without loosing much
time on JVM startup and other practical things might be a nice to have in your
guide.

4) Since multithreading is one of the key characteristics that sets Clojure
apart from other lisp/scheme based languages e.g. the easy but great Chicken
Scheme, it would be great to have a good look on parallel computing in the
tutorial.

Cheers!

